# Less than a week left........bummer!!



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Only have one more week to chase Roosters here in ND before the season closes!!

It has been an awesome year.........god willing there will be many more!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The weather has been great for late season, sure easy to get spoiled.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice birds...I've only seen 1 covey of Hun's all year in the area I hunt! We made it out yesterday and there was 18 inches of brand new snow to deal with. Birds held well, walking was slow and tough. Managed to get 7 between the 3 of us! Going to go out with a blaze of glory this weekend! Good luck eyeryone!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

pheasant season is over here in SD i have had a very good season!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

What day does the season end? The 8th?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Shot more grouse and partridge than pheasants this year...never saw that coming! I didn't get out enough (whiny baby, I probably logged about 40 hours this year for pheasants, 65 if you add grouse in there, 90 if you add doves in there, I really shouldn't complain, I did my share, it just never FEELS like I was out there enough)

I hope that Daylight Savings Time becomes standard in the next few years, LOL, makes it easier to get in a two hour evening hunt after work!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

A lot of work to be done before next years season with a new pup coming and needing training! If you didn't like the way your dog worked this year or see something that you would like to tweak now is the time to make note of it and make a New Years resolution to help your dog to become a better hunting companion. This year was certainly a very good year for chasing roosters and if the winter continues to cooperate next year should be..... NJ, I just noticed the pocket Kings! Nice touch!


----------

